

Google BigQuery API: Interactively analyze large datasets  - yarapavan
https://code.google.com/apis/bigquery/

======
dougb
I applied for access to this months ago and I'm still waiting.

Has anyone received access to this ? Can you comment on your experience with
it ? I'm interested in how much data you were able to store into it and what
kind of response time you see.

Thanks!

~~~
snissn
Also how expensive is it?

~~~
JakaJancar
That has not been announced yet.

------
kondro
Seems like a reasonably good product. The biggest issue still remains that you
need to get your data into it and, because it is designed to handle really big
datasets, that data could be terabytes or more.

Another example of an interesting Google product that no company could look at
using because they won't specify how they will offer it commercially. What's
the point of adding your 50 billion rows if they start charging
$10/100,000/month like database.com?

